# Little Green Scream Machine



## Many__Of__Horror (Sep 23, 2019)

Loving this pedal so far, definately one for the board. I have been playing with waterslide decals to try to improve the look of my pedals. Usually i finish it and have it sitting in the enclosure for a while before I'd put some sticker decals on it. Did this one first this time, and as you ahve probably noticed completed stuffed up the control names. 
Oh well, I'll remember they are switched.


----------



## sertanksalot (Sep 23, 2019)

TUBE CLEANER ?


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks awesome. Question. How do you print the decals in white?


----------



## Barry (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## twebb6778 (Sep 24, 2019)

dlazzarini said:


> Looks awesome. Question. How do you print the decals in white?


I'm guessing the design is printed onto white decal paper instead of transparent. That's why the green of the background is a slightly different shade to the enclosure.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Sep 24, 2019)

BINGO! 


twebb6778 said:


> I'm guessing the design is printed onto white decal paper instead of transparent. That's why the green of the background is a slightly different shade to the enclosure.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Sep 24, 2019)

dlazzarini said:


> Looks awesome. Question. How do you print the decals in white?


White decal paper and fill in the background


----------



## twebb6778 (Sep 24, 2019)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> BINGO!


It looks great by the way! Love the art work.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks awesome MOH !

Mike


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 24, 2019)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> White decal paper and fill in the background


I see. Didn’t even know it existed. Thank you


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2019)

Excellent!  Clean build & clever artwork.


----------



## ThinAir (Sep 25, 2019)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Loving this pedal so far, definately one for the board. I have been playing with waterslide decals to try to improve the look of my pedals. Usually i finish it and have it sitting in the enclosure for a while before I'd put some sticker decals on it. Did this one first this time, and as you ahve probably noticed completed stuffed up the control names.
> Oh well, I'll remember they are switched.
> View attachment 1517
> View attachment 1518


Super clean looking build!!  Nice job!!


----------



## SteveScott (Sep 25, 2019)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> White decal paper and fill in the background


What decal paper do you use?  Do you put a clear coat over it?  I tried a matte white decal paper once, but it did not like enamel gloss over it.  Bubbled  and ended up looking very odd when it dried.


----------



## Travis (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi!! Is better to use red led than 1n4148??

Thanks!


----------



## blackops (Oct 6, 2020)

Those glow ring 3PDT's look sweet as.
Also, can someone throw up an example of the white decal paper you're using - it's not a common product here in Australia (as far as I know..)


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 6, 2020)

Looking Good!


----------



## jrooth (Oct 7, 2020)

Noob question- where did you get the metal case?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## mjh36 (Oct 7, 2020)

jrooth said:


> Noob question- where did you get the metal case?


If you need an easy case, I like Tayda. You can get a 125B enclosure pre-painted and pre-drilled for $7 bucks.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 7, 2020)

Very clean and cool artwork.

i have that same soldering iron haha.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 7, 2020)

I just discovered those glowing ring-around-the-switch switches too. I like using one of the big switch buttons which have also just become available on the switch button - it makes the LED ring look like concealed lighting. You get a glow from under the button. I'll have to take a pic to show you... But the pedal looks great - love the artwork!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 12, 2020)

blackops said:


> Those glow ring 3PDT's look sweet as.
> Also, can someone throw up an example of the white decal paper you're using - it's not a common product here in Australia (as far as I know..)


Sorry just noticed this thread came alive again

I use these guys https://drdecalmrhyde.com.au/shop/waterslide-decal-paper-inkjet-printers-2/


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 12, 2020)

jrooth said:


> Noob question- where did you get the metal case?


This one was from Tayda a 125B in one of the green shades that I drilled out


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 12, 2020)

HamishR said:


> I just discovered those glowing ring-around-the-switch switches too. I like using one of the big switch buttons which have also just become available on the switch button - it makes the LED ring look like concealed lighting. You get a glow from under the button. I'll have to take a pic to show you... But the pedal looks great - love the artwork!


One of these? https://www.taydaelectronics.com/kn2310-red-aluminium-knob-23-x-10mm.html

Would love to see that


----------



## HamishR (Oct 12, 2020)

Here's one of my latest pedals. It has a purple switch-ring LED indicator and a big stomp button. I have wanted to try the bigger buttons for ages but barefoot buttons were always too expensive. These Tayda buttons are way cheaper.


----------

